# Catchbox



## Velhet (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all !

I have been working on a new catchbox lately ... in fact ... it's my first one.
I thought it might be of some interest here.








Yes ... a trash bin !










The corner holes are 1'' 1/2





































I have cut a piece of plywood to protect the bin in front from the impact of the projectiles.










Here is the catchbox ... almost finish !

I planned on making a system to collect the ammo automatically after shooting.
(not done yet)

Thanks for watching !

Velhet


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Very nice!!! I like it a lot...and it has wheels


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet! I got a trash bin not being use! Sounds like a project for the Cankiller! LOL


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

cool idea! but man , your neighbors are gonna be UP-SET!
maybe hole at bottom to retreive ammo?


----------



## Velhet (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes Indeed !
easily maneuverable.
It can be used indoor or outdoor.
Hope it will last a long time !

Velhet


----------



## Velhet (Dec 29, 2011)

> cool idea! but man , your neighbors are gonna be UP-SET!


LOL ! my nearest neighbors are a mile away !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I made one out of a trash bin because I needed a water proof box that the neighbors would not notice. Mine works out great. Been out in several rain storms and the interior stayed dry. I try to keep my hobby on the down low in the hood . Don't want the neighbors worrying or complaining. No body even knows I'm shooting with this system.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice box...can't wait to see the ammo retreival system


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Genius, nice, neat setup and install. I could see one of those in my future.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice catch box!Good job!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats a great idea was about to build a catch box for indoor shooting out of a rubber maid storage box , but after see this if u don't mine I going to rethink my program but might add a packing quilt at the back to deaden the sound and build a funnel out of heavy gauge card or plastic dropping the shot into a small pail for retrieval.Beautful job


----------



## Off-Trail (Sep 5, 2012)

I think you did a great job and you have plenty of room to make changes if you needed to. Thanks for sharing


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I like you, Velhet!! You go, eh.... That is first rate.


----------



## Velhet (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words !

I will post my idea for the retrieval system a little bit later. Maybe tomorrow if I have the time.

Velhet


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very cool, great job !! Good shot


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, I wasnt expecting much when I saw the title and at first read.. I mean I have made many types of catchboxes and seen so many of others. The trash bin/can isn't a new idea, BUTTTTTTTT

You did an outstanding job on that, very clean and profesional looking!! I am not going to offer any suggestion for the ammo collecting because it seems like you are already a man with ideas.

Thanks for the detailed step-by-step and sharing it with the forum.

LGD


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

+1...very nice! I like it a whole lot! I like it so much I am going to our local HD and see what they have with 2 wheel!

Inkspot - deaden the sound...I think I will hang a piece of carpet or car mat...that should work pretty good.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Keen design and execution!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Whoaaa .... 'Indestructo Catchbox'! I see 5 dowels. I am guessing one for hanging your targets and the other dowels to hang 4 layers of back-stop material? What kind of ammo you shooting for target practicing ... Lead??  You have good DIY building skills.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome build! If you're shooting lead into it get ready for a satisfying kaBOOOM after each shot 

Joerg would be so proud...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!!


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

really nice job - just a suggestion on your ammo retrieval - you probably have enough bottom clearance to work in a tapered floor (I used 1/4" thin plywood) and a hole so your ammo drops out the side into a cup/shallow tray...


----------

